# Some pics from Hoof Trimming today



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Well we trim hooves every month around the place so I thought I take some pics the barn isn't all the way set up yet since we are adding more goats we are adding an add on and then our goat squeeze and everything will be stationary and well have more pens.

so heres some pics

my dad and sister working on the first set of hooves in the tilt squeeze Im build a second on of these that goes on a trailer for when we I go around and trim hooves.





































This is of Mom and daughter that was just born on 7-20 this was her first kid.









Well thanks for taking a look at some of the pics and I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks good! I like that tilt table!!


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks there some other things that go in before the table I have a set of scales for weighing and a small head squeeze for doctoring that we are building to go inline before the tilt, I'm also doing the same excat set up for my mobile hoof trimming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> looks good! I like that tilt table!!


 I agree.... :thumb:

Nice goats by the way... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The tilt table is very nice! I agree! Your goats are all so very cute! I love the kids, esp that last one! My 3yo walked over and said 'awwww I like that baby!' 

You'd laugh if you knew how I trim my goats feet LOL

No tables, or contraptions, no putting them up against the walls or fence. 4 of my 5 does I put on a regular dog collar and leash, tie the end of the leash - usually to my leg <LOL>, and trim them! They are usually very VERY GOOD, they either look around, watch, or graze. I do face their rear end, and bring their foot between my knees. I usually pull them out into the backyard to do this so they aren't being pestered by others. 
I'm also working with the goat kids, and the next time they need trimmed I'll hopefully have them used to a collar and leash enough that I can trim them without any assistance.
I have a doe I am taming down, so I don't do this with her yet, and I don't do it with my stubborn young buck...he doesn't care for the collar...so he just stands and lets me do my thing LOL 
The big boy? Uh yeah...I think not. I let hubby deal with him <and I end up pinning him to the wall so hubby can deal with him LOL>
We have boers too


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

We use to roll them all over on the backs or stand them up on a stand but after about the 10th one your back started hurting. It takes me about 5 min a goat to trimm hooves now.

When I start building my trailer set up ill have to take some pics and post.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

DRJ Ranch,
This is so creative! Can you post some more pictures and an explaination of how your tilt table works?
I'd love to build one too!


----------

